# Electrical problem not covered in Haynes manual



## Mike B. Hynek (Feb 20, 2009)

Gents, as I am new to this group I apologize if I post in wrong place. I have 1998 model VW Polo. The alternator will not charge because there is no initial 12V present to activate the magnets. The 12v should come from instrument cluster ( 32-pin plug) pin No 12. There is no continuity from pin 12 to alternator. The wire going from pin 12 is blue/yellow in color but the wire connected to alternator is plain blue. There must be a point somewhere where these wires are connected together which I can not find. The haynes manual does not go to such a detail and I would much appreciate an advice or a quick look at a circuit diagram, or perhaps an advice where to obtain wiring diagram because I am truly stuck now. If anyone of you knows please help. Many thanks, Mike


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Electrical problem not covered in Haynes manual (Mike B. Hynek)*

Quite easy since you have a CE2 fuse box.
The blue wire from the alternator goes to the fuse box at F/3 (F is the letter of the connector, 3 is the pin #).
This wire comes out of the fuse box at U2/12 then goes into the instrument cluster at pin 16.








Cheers!


----------



## Mike B. Hynek (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Electrical problem not covered in Haynes manual (Eric D)*

Dear Eric, thank you for the speedy reply. With some excitement I went to see the fuse box on my polo but found out that I have a different connector/ fuse board, possibly a later version. Also the connection to instrument cluster is definitely via pin 12. The pin 16 is empty both on multipin connector and on printed circuit of the cluster. I could not find any positive identification of the connector board but it seems to have all connectors in horizontal direction and on very bottom it has a row of 5 relays. there is also a single relay on top left corner on its own slightly standing out. It would appear from Haynes manual that my fuse box is for models from 1998 upwards. Any Ideas? Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Electrical problem not covered in Haynes manual (Mike B. Hynek)*

Interesting, I've looked up a '98 Polo Classic and '98 Polo 6N, both have that fuse box I posted. I looked in the Etka parts catalog, its what your Main agent would use to look up spares.
Only thing I can suggest is you post your question here:
http://www.vwpolo.co.uk/forum/
Sadly we didn't get the Polo in North America.
Sorry I couldn't be of further assistance.


----------



## Mike B. Hynek (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Electrical problem not covered in Haynes manual (Eric D)*

Dear Eric, 
I have taken your advice and searched it on european sites but with only a limited luck. Now the whether eased off a little so I have jacked the front up, dismantled all sort of bits and taken off the air filter and associated components and finally got access to the loom. Following the wires in the loom I found that it goes along the sump on the left hand side of the engine then up and along the engine block top as far as the distributor and then down to the front of gearbox. ( Why? ) There is a junction with two wires in it and that is where the corrosion was. It may be so unusual that it is not worth remembering as we may never see it again but on another hand it may help someone. 
Over and out. Mike.


----------

